# I need a new grill brush for the Weber Genesis



## sandyut (May 28, 2018)

I had one I loved and ran out of replacement heads and not its not made anymore :(

Found many out there, but looking for a recommendation for a good one from people who actually use them alot.  I clean the grates after every grill session and during the summer that is alot.

Please let me know what you have found to be a good grill brush

thanks!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 28, 2018)

Same here sandy. I bought one a while back (years ago) and bought a few replacement heads and I’m on my last one. They don’t make it anymore so when this season is done I’m in the same boat.... guess the search is on! 

Scott


----------



## foamheart (May 28, 2018)

I know they make all kinds of fancy grill specific grill brushes but I still swear by my old SS welders wire brush. First and foremost I don't want to rip all the seasoning off the grate cleaning it. All you want to clean is the chunks and if the rest doesn't easily come off you need to season your grill. 

https://www.grainger.com/category/w...eaning-and-janitorial/ecatalog/N-12hbZ1z08nk8


----------



## sandyut (May 28, 2018)

I think Im gonna try one of these wood scrappers.  


I like the handle on the 20" shovel.  Seems like it would be easier to grip, hang and not drop.  Likely order today and see how it goes.  If it doesn't work out, then it will just be burned.  :)


----------



## chopsaw (May 28, 2018)

I use a metal garden trowel , handle removed and attached to 3 foot of 1/2 inch conduit . Works good for scraping and moving coals around on the kettle . Also use it to scrape the Genesis .


----------



## sandyut (May 28, 2018)

going with the shovel.  its on the way here.


----------



## Devon Schroeder (Jun 1, 2018)

I've used this brand for years and find them to be the very best http://grillwizard.com. Others just don't hold up (I've tried the cheaper pads of other companies and they've all been subpar).

Expensive, but always been the best.  Kind of a weird ordering process.  I recommend buying a few extra pads so you don't have to reorder for years!


----------



## tropics (Jun 1, 2018)

sandyut said:


> I think Im gonna try one of these wood scrappers.
> 
> 
> I like the handle on the 20" shovel.  Seems like it would be easier to grip, hang and not drop.  Likely order today and see how it goes.  If it doesn't work out, then it will just be burned.  :)


I made one almost like that no shovel handle,cost about 3 bucks
Richie


----------

